# Shorthair Exotic Persian & Blue Boy Persian Boys needing home together



## vickip (Jun 2, 2010)

Breed? Shorthair Exotic Persian & Blue Boy Persian

Colour/pattern? Exotic Peach & Cream & Blue Boy

Age? 7yrs & 4yrs

Sex? Both Male

Neutered? Both Yes

Any health problems? None known

Any behavioral problems? No, both real pleasant & loving.

Can you describe their personality? Both like to follow you around everywhere & snuggle up on a night time. If you go in the bath they sit in bathroom with you until you get out even!

Any toileting problems such as messing away from tray or spraying? None, both boys are great with the cat litter & generally shout to you as soon as they get out if they have anything which needs removing!

Used to children? Yes, they basically love everyone.

How do they get on with other cats? They have never been around anyone apart from each other so not sure at all.

How do they get on with dogs? They haven't been around dogs so not sure.

Indoor or outdoor cat? They both are house cats but follow me out into the yard and stay out a little while when supervised and haven't as yet tried to escape. 

How many hours are they used to be left alone for? My working hours have now increased but they are used to being left during the day while I am at work, which is why I am needing to re-home them as I don't think it fair to be out all day & most of the night leaving them for so long.

Where are you in UK? Sunderland, Tyne & Wear


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi we can help find a rescue placement for these if you would like. We help people like yourself to find a rescue placement to prevent your babies from ending up in the wrong hands please feel free to pm me if you would like our help

Animal Lifeline UK • Index page


----------

